# Aid and admiration: Hublot F1? King Power Suzuka



## Michael Weare (Mar 21, 2011)

*Aid and admiration: Hublot F1™ King Power Suzuka*











Just prior to the 2011 Formula 1 Japanese Grand Prix, Round 15 of the FIA Formula One World Championship™, Hublot, the Official Watchmaker of Formula 1™, revealed the new F1™ King Power Suzuka watch, named after the reputed Japanese circuit.

Like other Hublot F1 King Power's in the range, this exclusive timepiece reflects the colours of the host nastion for the Formula 1 Grand Prix, this time the white and red colours of the Japanese flag along with the F1™ logo.

Again, like other watches in the series, the F1™ King Power Suzuka features several high-tech materials directly inspired by Formula 1™ such as a ceramic bezel with a circular-grained satin finish adorned with multiple holes to represent a high performance brake disk, a strap made from rubber and Nomex™, a synthetic fibre developed by Dupont De Nemours and used to make the suits worn by F1™ drivers.

*Limited edition of 250 pieces*









On the occasion Hublot announced its continuous support to Kids Earth Fund (KEF) by auctioning the watch with the precious limited number "0 of 250", and all the proceeds were donated to KEF, in the same manner of Ginza boutique's opening before.

KEF is establishing their 12th home base named "Kids Earth Home" in Watari, which was affected by the huge quake and Tsunami in March of this year, and the home will become a base from which to further support more kids living in Tohoku area.

*Ms. Harumi Torii, founder of KEF, and Ms. Ai Tominaga*









One of KEF advisers, *Ms Harumi Torii* as well as Ms *Ai Tominaga*, a famous fashion model, attended the press conference as partners for charity and celebrated the new product launch together.

At the end of the press conference, South Korean actor and singer *Mr. Jang Geun Seok*, himself a fan of Hublot and F1™, appeared a as a surprise guest to support the charity auction of the F1™ King Power Suzuka model numbered "0 of 250". Once he shown up, the venue was packed in the atmosphere of excitement.
*
Hublot and Kids Earth Fund (KEF) *

Hublot, led by its *CEO Jean-Claude Biver*, was one of the first luxury brands to take action following the disaster in March by launching a campaign on its official website to raise funds for the Red Cross Society. Then Hublot donated 10,000 sets of coloured pencils to KEF to support their activities. Special items donated from Hublot ambassadors, such as *Diego Maradona* and *Manchester United* were auctioned to raise funds for KEF.

Hublot also donated all the proceeds from an auction of the "King Power Red Devil" -limited number "000 of 500"- to KEF.


----------

